# Have you ever had to deal with.



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

*How long do you sit in a stand?*​
Under 15 min. 27.69%15 min to 30 min. 2492.31%All day im trying to call them in from another state.00.00%


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

A question for you hunters out there. Have any of you had to deal with people who are againts you hunting out in the field try and seek you out and try and screw things up for you, or try and start somekind of trouble while you have been on a hunt.

How often because i know it happens to just about all of us while you and a friend or just someone who is just curerius are talking about hunting or predator hunting try and butt in and call you a murderer. It has happend to me often enough to write about it, and im sure i get it more than most my sister is a vegan. But i was just wondering if any of you people have to deal with it, and what do you do in those situation.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Check with conservation regarding your state's laws. In MO it is against the law to interfere with someone hunting or fishing. All we have to do is pickup the cell phone and dial 911.


----------



## bison66 (Feb 3, 2010)

where i hunt the only access in is walking a short distance of public road on several occasions ive had people yell at me usually "no more hunting" but more annoying then that is they took to blowing their car horns usually from the time they spot either myself or my truck and continuing along the whole stretch the funny part is ive seen more deer and fox after their ignorance then before so i guess i should be thanking them


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 11, 2010)

Its illegal here in Indiana to mess with us. Call the DNR. I've only had it happen once. Farmer
warned me about his tree hugger neighbor and didn't want to hear any bitching from him about
me. He walked up and called me a murderin MF. I just said good morning to you too and walked
away. Too good of a hunting spot to loose over some *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* hole. From then on I would hide my 
truck behind the barn and sneak in.


----------



## Catspaw (Feb 12, 2010)

your local game warden would likley enjoy talking with your loudmouth. a licence plate number is all you need. A warning from the man usually shuts them up


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am fortunate enough to own and lease several hundred acres of land in my farming/ranching operation and partner with a fellow that also has several hundred acres. I have never had a problem with someone coming on my land and giving me problems. That would be a bad choice on their part. I know our local game warden very well. He deer hunts on my ranch. I have his number in my cell phone so he is just a speed dial away. Our biggest problem has been road hunters, poachers and trespassers. I have caught people on my land more than once and seen evidence of poaching even more. Don't let them interfere with your right to hunt. As several others have said, let the authorities deal with them.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

its illegal here in ny to interfere as well,definatly thank them and tell them( they spooked a nice one right to you and you got it),,,lol


----------



## daveinwoodland (Feb 27, 2010)

I always remind them that because of the increase of many predators, livestock, children, pets, are at risk from death or injury. I usually also mention that if they donate money to conservation? then let them know that my license, my tags, and the taxes of my equipment go directly to conserve and maintain a healthy stock of wild life.

At that point they've usually clammed up.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

The only place I've really had issues with animal rights people, is at college. My car has a magnet on back with the name of my taxidermy business, and last year somebody kept writing "Animal Cruelty" and more obscene things in the dust on the back window. Several I didn't notice this right away and I'd go driving home through town after school with some insult on the back window!

It frustrates me how so many people just don't understand the importance of hunting and wildlife management. They focus on the emotional aspect of of it, and tend to completely anthropomorphize animals. I've been asked on one occasion, also at school, "Why would you hunt? haven't you seen Bambi??" And my reply is yes, I've seen Bambi, but it is a Disney movie!! There is nothing remotely realistic about it. For one thing, Bambi should have been old enough to leave his mother before the hunting season, and those "hunters" were irresponsibly shooting at everything like they had machine guns! That is not how hunting is, but people just don't get that. The media and the animal rights propaganda has given people a terrible image of hunting and the best way to change this is to find ways to help people understand it better. 
I've been working with a couple local outdoors programs to help get people more interested in the outdoors and teach them the value of hunting. Sometimes, when people see the damage done by hogs or the foliage eaten down by deer, they come to understand. But so many of them just don't want to change their mind.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

People who are strongly opposed to hunting are typically ignorant of the positive things that hunters do for population control and habitat conservation. I have learned that you will not change their mind with facts. They are emotionally blinded by their anti-hunting beliefs. I try to be polite and carry on with my business. In Indiana if a person is harassing you while you are hunting, simply call the authorities.

I was verbally assualted by a misguided young woman while I was in college. She informed me that I was a "murderer" because I hunted and ate meat. I asked her where she thought the leather for her shoes and purse came from. She did not know that leather came from animals. That ended the lecture.


----------

